# Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen



## MaFF (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute beim Tierarzt um bei meinem Koi eine Wunde behandeln zu lassen. Der TA hat dann festgestellt das es keine Wunde durch __ Parasiten oder Bakterien ist. Vielmehr stellt sich heraus das es ein Biss vom Waschbär ist. Ab und an rennt auch mal einer durch die Siedlung wurde wir von der Nachbarschaft bestätigt. Jetzt kommt meine Frage. 
Wie sollte ich meinen Teich am besten sichern? Mit einem Netz? Reicht das um ihn abzuschrecken? Oder eine Lampe mit Bewegungsmelder, damit er dann das weite sucht? Oder habt ihr andere Tipps?

Dann für eure Hilfe und Tipps.

Gruß MaFF


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Hallo Maff,

ich glaube, da kommst Du mit den üblichen Mitteln nicht weiter. So ungern ich es sage: Aber vielleicht solltest Du über einen Elektrozaun (natürlich in der Kleintierversion) nachdenken.
Im Reiherthread findest Du auf den letzten Seiten entsprechende Hinweise.


----------



## MaFF (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Danke für die Antwort. Den Thread hatte ich angefangen zu lesen, aber 37 Seiten waren mir zu viel. 
Dann werde ich da mal weiter lesen.

Gruß


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Servus MaFF

Hmmm .... ein Waschbär ... so, so ...
Kauf Dir ein Wildkamera oder Ähnliches ...
Füttere Ihn an, aber reichlich, Ihm soll der Appetit nach Fisch vergehen ... Waschbären sind ja Allesfresser

Falls du Ihn tatsächlich durch die Cam überführst ... WWF/4Pfoten/zuständigen Jagdaufseher etc. informieren ... (Bitte in dieser Reihenfolge :beten)

Kleine Anekdote von heute morgen:
Halme umgeknickt, Algenpolster auf Terrassensteine, noch nasse Trittspuren ...
schwimmende Algenpolster im Teich die gestern Abend noch nicht da gewesen, sah einfach aufgewühlt aus der Teich ...
keine Spur von der __ Erdkröte, keine Spur vom __ Grasfrosch ....

Denke ein Marder, ja die sind jeden Tag da, oder doch eine Katze muß im Teich gewesen sein ...

Vielleicht war es bei Dir gar kein Waschbär ...

Als aller letzte Möglichkeit würde ich Christines-Tipp heranziehen ... ich mag einfach diese Elektroschocker nicht ... solange andere Möglichkeiten auch vorhanden sind, wenn auch mit einem größeren Aufwand ... dem Tier zum Wohle ...


----------



## MaFF (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Eine Cam wäre auch erstmal eine Option. 

Zu hundert Prozent kann man natürlich nicht sagen ob es wirklich ein Waschbär war ohne ein Beweisfoto zu haben. Er/Wir sind davon ausgegangen das es nur in diese Richtung gehen kann. Weil schon einer in der Siedlung beim Nachbar gesehen worden ist und eine Katze oder Marder keinen fast 60 cm großen Koi so verletzen kann.  da würde ich von kleinen Verletzungen ausgehen.
Ich kann mich auch irren, bin da kein Experte. 

Strom kommt bei mir erst zum Schluß, mein kleiner Neffe rennt da auch ab und zu mal lang.

Dank dir trotzdem für die Tipps


----------



## muh.gp (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Füttere Ihn an, aber reichlich, Ihm soll der Appetit nach Fisch vergehen ... Waschbären sind ja Allesfresser.



Hallo Helmut,

Diesen Ratschlag kann ich nicht nachvollziehen... Da ich im Frühjahr auch einen Waschbär im Garten gesehen habe, wohlgemerkt mitten in der Stadt, bin ich auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden und habe nun mal ein wenig im Netz gesucht.

Fakt ist, das sich Waschbären zu einer Plage entwickelt haben und für nicht unerhebliche Schäden verantwortlich sind, zudem sind sie ein Parasitenüberträger, der durchaus auch für Menschen gefährlich werden kann.  Das ist jetzt kein Aufruf zur Jagd, die natürlich verboten ist, sondern soll sensibilisieren, dass der Waschbär nicht nur niedlich ist. 

Eine Aussage geht aber aus allen Berichten klar hervor: NICHT FÜTTERN!!! 

Als eine Quelle der folgende Link:

http://www.projekt-waschbaer.de/aktuelles/stellungnahme-haustiere/

Zu beachten ist der Punkt 2. zum Thema füttern.

Auch eine interessante Info: Waschbären haben in unserer Gegend keine natürlichen Feinde.

Ich für mich hoffe, dass mir weitere Begegnungen mit Waschbären erspart bleiben!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## willi1954 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Waschbären sind eine grausame Plage. Bei uns in der Altmark vermehren sie sich auch unkontrolliert.
Vor Ihnen ist nichts sicher. Wozu soll ich den WWF informieren, der tut nichts. 

Mal ein Beispiel, wie es zugehen kann:

http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/video116958_zc-f3a64d0e_zs-17950b3d.html


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Servus Holger und alle anderen 

Ich bin von der Lage in Österreich ausgegangen 

Sorry

Das Video vom Willi sagt eigentlich alles aus und finde es gut ... 

Soll jeder seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen ...


----------



## zuppinger (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Seit kurzem (vermutlich erst seit dem Frühjahr) haben wir auch hier Waschbären - ich wohne gleich um die Ecke von MaFF. Auf keinen Fall füttern! Das vergessen die ihr Leben lang nicht und sagen es noch weiter. Ich habe zwar keine Kois im Teich, aber ich denke einer wollte an die __ Frösche, denn ein paar Pflanzkörbe lagen um, einschließlich der __ Zwergseerose. Unser Marder lebt seit Jahren hier und in dem einen Jahr Teichgeschichte war er noch nicht im Teich, das würde ich definitiv ausschließen. Allerdings habe ich auch kein Mittel gegen die putzigen Mi...viecher. E-Zaun würde bei dir, MaFF, sicher gut klappen, sieht aber hässlich aus und verbietet sich bei Kindern von selbst. Ich würde es erst mal mit einer Kamera versuchen und definitiv feststellen, wer es ist, dann Förster Schmidt konsultieren, der ist ein umgänglicher Typ, aber das brauchen wir nicht im Forum besprechen.


----------



## MaFF (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Hallo,

ich werde erstmal eine Cam installieren und schauen ob er sich nochmal blicken lässt. Habe noch eine Katze im verdacht, aber das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. 
Habe mich heute schon bei meinen Nachbarn erkundig nach einer Cam, er hat damit Erfahrung. Habe ihm gleich mal gefragt ob seine Cam einen Waschbär gefilmt hat, aber das hat er verneint. Leider filmt er nur seinen PKW Parkplatz.



> Förster Schmidt


 wer auch immer Förster Schmidt ist , ich komme dann gerne auf das Angebot zurück. 

Um den Waschbär auszuschließen kann ich noch folgende Bewohner anbieten die hier in der letzten Zeit gesichtet wurden. Ob sie hier immer noch aktiv sind kann ich aber nicht sagen. Katz, Marder, Waschbär und ein Wolf.  Da kann man nur spekulieren.


----------



## MaFF (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Hallo,

nach zwei weiteren kleinen Angriffen habe ich jetzt die Kamera von INSTAR in Betrieb benommen. Jetzt werde ich hoffentlich herausfinden ob es ein Waschbär ist oder eine Riesenmutantenkatze. :beten

Die Bildqualität ist sehr gut. Muss nur noch Kleinigkeiten verändern weil sie immer bei der Bewegung meiner Sonnensegel anspringt. Das sollte aber in den nächsten Tagen behoben sein.

Gruß


----------



## laolamia (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

hallo,

auch ich lebe in einem gebiet mit "waschbaerplage" was mich aergert ist das da teilkweise "umweltschuetzer" tiere "befreit " haben und nu?!
nun gibt es EXPERTEN die meinen waschbaeren haben keinen negativen einfluss und EXPERTEN die sehen das genau anders 

das ist wieder ein typisches beispiel fuer....jemand dreht ein raedchen und dann geht das uhrwerk los.
also ich kenne regionen da sind sehr wohl vogelarten durch den waschbaeren bedroht...nein ich kanns nicht beweise.

genaus aeger ich mich ueber die Chinesische Wollhandkrabbe die mir freitag abend in der havel wieder die sehne durchknipsen.... achja ich schweife ab.

wenn du ihn identifiziert hast dann versuch kontakt zu einem jaeger aufzunehmen.

ich mag tiere und ich mag natur aber das ist halt ein hausgemachtes problem

gruss marco


----------



## MaFF (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Hallo zusammen,

nach 3 Tagen warten habe ich ihn erwischt. Drei Katzen kommen zu besuch in der Nacht und ein Waschbär. grrr

Auf Bild zwei kann man ihn sehen und die Videos  habe ich auch mal hoch geladen. Ist auch das zweite.

Jetzt heißt es mit dem Förster sprechen was wir da machen können. Einen richtigen Schutz gibt es ja nicht.  

@ Marco: Da bin ich mittlerweile ganz deiner Meinung. 

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Na der Waschbär geht aber zielstrebig zum Teichrand :evil

Katze 2 ist süß ... kannste mir die besorgen ... grins (für die extremen Tierfreunde: das ist ein Scherz!)
Mandy


----------



## MaFF (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Ja er geht direkt in die Ecke beim Bachlauf. 

Helmuth hatte noch geschrieben an WWF/4Pfoten/zuständigen Jagdaufseher wenden. Was machen muss ich aber. 4 verwundet Koi und einer davon sehr schlimm. So geht das nicht weiter.

Ich hol dir die Katze.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Danke 

Wwf ist doch quark. Helmut hatte doch gesagt,das er von seinem land ausgegangen ist.
 Informiere direkt den jäger,der weiß was zu tun ist. 
Ich würde das auch nicht hinnehmen!

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (16. Aug. 2013)

Stimmt das war ja Österreich. Ach ich werde alt.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Du jungscher Hüpfer ... tzz tzz tzz 

Mandy


----------



## pema (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn ich jetzt richtig Haue bekomme
Ich würde sagen: du hast dir die falschen Fische für dein Habitat ausgesucht. Offensichtlich sind Zuchtkoi (gibt es noch andere?) nicht auf Jäger, wie z.B. den Waschbären, eingestellt.
Da Waschbären in einigen unseren Bundesländern langsam zum 'normalen' Wildtierbestand gehören, muss man wohl mit solchen Attacken rechnen. 
Also bleibt dir nur die Wahl zwischen erschießen lassen, vergiften, Fallen stellen, versuchen, durch Elektrozäune ab zu schrecken oder mit höheren Zäunen ab zu halten. 
Oder du hoffst darauf, dass deine Koi lernfähig sind und dem Jäger lernen, zu entgehen.
petra


----------



## MaFF (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Hey Petra,

dazu kann ich nur eins sagen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich meine Koi nicht darauf trainiert aus der Hand zu fressen. Sie sind immer noch sehr schreckhaft. ab und an kann es aber trotzdem passieren und das will ich halt so gut wie möglich verhindern.


----------



## MaFF (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Hallo,

hatte mal wieder neuen Besuch am Teich.  Diesmal war ein Fuchs zu besuch.

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Schöne Aufnahmen ...
Aber ich denke mal der Fuchs interessiert sich einen feuchten Kehrricht für die Koi 
Auf dem seinen Speiseplan stehen andere Dinge.

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Jo, der wollte wohl die Kekse von meinem Neffen haben. Die hat er da liegen lassen.


----------



## Zacky (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

...bei Dir ist ja immer was los......


----------



## MaFF (1. Sep. 2013)

Jo und ich wohne nicht mal im Wald. )))


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*



zuppinger schrieb:


> E-Zaun würde bei dir, MaFF, sicher gut klappen, sieht aber hässlich aus und verbietet sich bei Kindern von selbst.



Naja, Optik ist eine Sache. 

Sonst ist es bei uns in der Gegend auch üblich die Rinder mittels Elektrozaun ein zu sperren. Ab dem Alter wo ich Kinder ohne Aufsicht an den Teich lassen würde.....das bedeutet das Sie schwimmen können....kann man Ihnen auch einen Elektrozaun erklären. Mit einem langen Grashalm sogar unbeschadet zeigen. Kinder ist kein Problem. Tagabschaltung ist auch möglich und gut ist. Viel mehr würde ich nicht wollen das unser Kater welcher häufig aus dem Teich trinkt eine gewischt bekommt.

Auf der Seite der Fischfarn Schubert habe ich einen Elektrozaun gefunden....muss mir ja was für unseren __ Reiher überlegen wenn das Laubnetz wieder runter kommt....denke aber ich werde es erst mal mit Angelschnurr versuchen.


----------



## bowo (1. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Hallo zusammen,

also, ich hatte dieses Jahr auch reichlich ärger mit einem/einer Katze/Marder/Waschbär.
Mir schwebte als Lösung auch schon ein Elektrozaun vor.

Nun bekam ich von einem befreundeten Teichbesitzer folgenden Tip:

Rund um den Teich kurze Stücke Moniereisen nach schräg außen gerichtet stecken und dazwischen Kaninchendraht spannen.

Das Viehzeuchs kommt dann wohl nicht mehr drüber und ist wohl schlau genug nach mehreren Wochen zu erkennen, dass es sich nicht um eine lohnende Nahrungsquelle handelt. Dann kann der "Zaun" wieder entfert werden.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Waschbär hat meinen Koi angegriffen*

Hallo Bowo!
Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten! Wo man den Teich nicht so verschandeln muss!
zB: Hunde- oder Menschenhaare, in einen Socken oder Strumpfhose verpackt und um den Teich gelegt,der Geruch macht's. Es sind Tiere,die eigentlich nur ihren Jagdinstinkt folgen, sie können nicht wissen" das der Teich nicht für sie gebaut wurde".:__ nase

LG Ron!


----------

